# Thyroid - Black Skin & Loss of Fur



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Lola has a thyroid problem which I can manage most of the time, however with seasonal changes and in particular summer the following symptoms either happen or get worse:-

- skin goes blackish (usually groin area & under armpits
- fur thins out or disappears on groin area
- constantly licks these areas
- ears flare up and go very red & sore looking (she scratches them also)
- has dandruff like symptoms, when I brush her, little bits of dry flaky skin end up the in the brush

I have been managing this for about 3 years now by giving her 1 Oroxine twice a day (similar to Thyroxine), 1/2 macrolone twice a week & 1 stilboestrol a week. 

However about 3 weeks ago, symptoms started getting bad so for the past 3 weeks I have increased Oroxine to 1 1/2 twice a day, macrolone to 4 times a week and stilboestrol 2 times a week and symptoms are not improving. Usually symptoms settle down after about 2 weeks of increasing meds, however she is still not looking good and I have noticed the blackish pigment is going down her back legs and around her bottom.

I will go have to go back to my vet to discuss, but I was just wondering if anyone else has to manage this and what do you do?

Does anyone have any other suggestions on other products, either medical or homeopathic.

The 2 photos below are of her groin area, had her lay on her back with legs apart. You can see the blackish areas and lack of hair.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Our previous GSD mix had low thyroid since she was 1 yr old. She had most of what you describe her whole life. She liked to go in the water a lot, so we made sure to dry her thoroughly, luckily she loved the blow dryer. Occasionally cleaned with Hibiclens, its a liquid soap used in surgical preparations. It cleans very well.

Are the ears swelling or just red? Our dogs ears swelled due to allergies - dust. Our dog always had dandruff. When she was alive, I did not know about raw products, so I don't know these would have cleared up if I changed her diet.

With the low thyroid, she was also sensitive to heat and cold, could not tolerate extremes. Do you get regular blood tests to see if the thyroid medicine is keeping her levels in normal range?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't really wash her at all, we have a pool and living in Australia it is pretty warm, so she does a fair bit of swimming (that is her wash!), with drying her, I just rub her with a towel, but I will buy some Hibiclens and give her a wash every now and then.

Her ears have settled down (this time) but when they flare up, they are red, scaly, itchy and very sore looking, I don't think they swell up.

My Vet doesn't do regular bloods to check her levels, she tends to go by looking at her, so I'm going to ask her to do one as Lola is just taking so long to get this under control this time.

I wouldn't wish this on anyone, it is horrible for her and at times difficult to manage.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

With the hibiclens, just wash the affected spots and rinse wellit might be too powerful for the whole body . After swimming in the pool, do you do a fresh water rinse? Our dog used to go in the ocean, and our vet recommended getting all the salt water off. My husband used to get itchy skin from going in his hottub (from the chemicals). . Our dog had "rat tail", lost almost all the hair on her tail. As far as blood tests, once we found a dose that got her thyroid levels normal, we would test once a year and you should ask your vet the optimal time to test (hours many hours after taking her medication?). I wish I had more to offer. Our poor girl had such a weight problem, she was down to eating only 1/2-3/4 cup of dry 2x a day.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I do run the outside tap and fill up a bucket of water and splash that all over them after they get out of the pool, always try and get her tummy area, agree the chlorine and salt would be irritating to their skin. Weight is such a problem with this condition, Lola is on 1 cup of dry a day and about 400grams of raw, she could drop a kilo or 2 but she seems hungry - feel sorry for her. 

Agree with the blood test, I'll give the vet a call and ask her when is a good time as I give Lola her thyroid medication twice a day, morning and evening.

Your poor girl, it always reminds me of humans and eczema, I used to get this when I was younger and was horrible, always itchy especially in hot weather - was just plain uncomfortable. I can't help thinking if this is how they feel to.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Iodine is a substance which is good for the thyroid gland. Thyroid function is very important for general health.

You can now get a high quality nascent iodine which is specially created to be a pure and bio available form of Iodine. Good health shops should have it and you can get it on the net. 

Also Research foods which are rich in Iodine.

I know beef liver and Kelp seaweed contain high amounts of Iodine. PM me if you need a contact for cheap high quality Atlantic Kelp powder. Less than 10$ per kilo. (Note Kelp from polluted seas can contain unwanted chemicals. I wouldn't eat Pacific anything esp Japanese sea food)

IMO Nascent iodine would be the best sollution for your dog. And try to find iodine rich foods and include them in his feed. Also research the benefits of a raw diet. I simply fed approx 50/50 Raw /Kibble, what ever suits on a particular day and have seen the benefits of raw after a few months.

Thyroid hormone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Wonders of Nascent Iodine | Karuna Flame Cloonloo Boyle Co Roscommon Ireland
Nascent Iodine | Potent Thyroid Support, Detoxifier, Metabolic Nutrient


----------

